# Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 uninstall problem



## Padreman97 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello,

I have used roller coaster tycoon 3 ever since it came out and bought soaked just recently and tried to install it as an add-on, but i get a disc error. So I've been trying to figure out how to uninstall both soaked and the original, which completely uninstalls the original but part of the soaked stays on. So if you can help tell me how to take the entire soaked off that would be great.

Colton


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

HI
reboot your machine and log in after this go to your program files dir and rename the rct3 directory to name.old . then re install your rct 3 game.
I am not sure whats wrong with your cd but i would suggest returning to the place of purchase.
regards
dave


----------



## Padreman97 (Jul 14, 2012)

Um that didn't work so what i have on my computer is RCT3 soaked which is 293 MB and cant seem to get it off my computer. I believe it is causing my RCT 3 original not to work.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Download Revo Uninstaller from my signature and use that to uninstall the game. The trial version is all you need.

That makes sure to get rid of the extra Files and Registry Entries which the normal uninstaller misses.

-Redeye


----------

